# Hi



## ladyengineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, 

I was diagnosed as Type 2 in November. Under instruction to go and modify diet and return in 6 - 8 weeks. So I'm due to return to doctor early in the new year and find out how that's gone. 

L


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Ladyengineer,

Welcome to the forum I hope you find it of some use, everyone is really friendly and there's always someone here when you need help or advice. I hope that your review goes well in the new year.

Emma x


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2009)

hi ladyenginerr and a warm welcome to the forum have yourself a browse around , hope the review in the new year goes well x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi ladyengineer, welcome to the forum There are lots of experienced people here and many woh are either in the same boat as you or were recently, so I'm sure you'll find lots of support and answers to any questions you may have.

Good luck for the review when it comes up. How has it been going so far? Early days, I know.


----------



## cazscot (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Ladyengineer, welcome to the forum


----------



## PhilT (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Ladyengineer and welcome to the forum.


----------



## wallycorker (Dec 29, 2009)

ladyengineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was diagnosed as Type 2 in November. Under instruction to go and modify diet and return in 6 - 8 weeks. So I'm due to return to doctor early in the new year and find out how that's gone.
> 
> L


Hi ladyengineer,

The key thing to understand as a newly-diagnosed Type 2 is the importance of cutting back dramatically on the starchy carbohydrate that you eat - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice. Doing that usually leads to a quick and big improvement in blood glucose levels.

Best wishes - John


----------



## bracken8 (Dec 29, 2009)

i to was diaganoiesd in november my review is the same as you got to go for blood test again middle of jan just been docs today and had bs taken it was 15 since done 1 again at home down to 13     hope you found christmas not to difficult with all the ajusting we have had to do


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

hey lady engineer ...loving your user name and pic!! glad you found the newbie section good luck hun we all in this together ...remember this all takes time so...one step at a time we are all here for you and no questions are silly here 
amx


----------



## ladyengineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I'm finding lots of useful info in the forums and it's good to realise you're not on your own. 

L


----------



## ladyengineer (Jan 6, 2010)

I've made the appointment for my review so we'll see what Friday morning brings. I know I've managed to lose some weight so at least that's one positive


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

ladyengineer said:


> I've made the appointment for my review so we'll see what Friday morning brings. I know I've managed to lose some weight so at least that's one positive



well done LE and best of luck for friday ...remember slow and steadily and it will stay away x


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2010)

good luck for friday Lady x


----------



## ladyengineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Good news is 10lbs weight loss   Have to phone the surgery next week to check on the blood tests. 

L


----------



## Annimay (Jan 9, 2010)

Well done on th eweight loss - fantastic.

Anita


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Annimay said:


> Well done on th eweight loss - fantastic.
> 
> Anita



great wieght loss well done x
am


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2010)

well done great weight loss there


----------



## ladyengineer (Jan 13, 2010)

I finally got my blood results. BS was 14 and last week down to 9. I'm pleased with this result particularly when added to the weight loss of 10lbs. 

However the notes from the doctor were that blood sugar was not under control and must stick to diet. 

I don't know if it's the content of the note or the delivery (from the receptionist at the surgery) but I felt like I'd been slapped with a "must try harder"


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 13, 2010)

ladyengineer said:


> but I felt like I'd been slapped with a "must try harder"


 

At least you didn't get detention or 1000 lines. 

Well done though, wish I could knock some wait off.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

ladyengineer said:


> I finally got my blood results. BS was 14 and last week down to 9. I'm pleased with this result particularly when added to the weight loss of 10lbs.
> 
> However the notes from the doctor were that blood sugar was not under control and must stick to diet.
> 
> I don't know if it's the content of the note or the delivery (from the receptionist at the surgery) but I felt like I'd been slapped with a "must try harder"



That's a great reduction, both the blood and the weight - think of the notes not as an admonishment, but an encouragement not to get complacent and to keep up the good work! Excellent progress in such a short time - well done!


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Jan 14, 2010)

Well done. Keep the Faith - you are doing great!!!!!


----------

